# kaspersky 2009 keeps switching off!!!!



## karoma (Aug 7, 2008)

i have Kav 2009 and since few hours ago it started shutting down and giving me a message .."Uploading collected memory file dumps and traces to kaspersky lab servers" "previous application launch failed"
i sent it to kaspersky but had no response ...hope and waiting for help...thanx...


----------

